# MAN DOWN!!! time to man up!! :D



## agent A (Feb 7, 2013)

so i've had my brown ghost gal in a cup with my 2 adult males

the first night the younger male acted more into the female but no mating occured

the second night they all were crazy

this morning, after the third night, i saw the younger male's claw and crown on the ground, the female ate him

however, the older (by 1 week btw) male was mounted on her and he connected before school this morning!! :clap: 

talk abt manning up :lol: 

will take pics when i get home if they r still connected


----------



## dlemmings (Feb 7, 2013)

I have 3 female adults and two fresh males....gotta fatten them all up for some breeding in a week or two!!!

sorry bout your other male


----------



## Reptiliatus (Feb 7, 2013)

agent A said:


> so i've had my brown ghost gal in a cup with my 2 adult males
> 
> the first night the younger male acted more into the female but no mating occured
> 
> ...


She probably said "make love to me or I'll do this to you!"  ...


----------



## Danny. (Feb 7, 2013)

My male only mated twice and died. Could the ootheca my female keeps laying be fertile?


----------



## sally (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## agent A (Feb 7, 2013)

They disconnected while i was at school so im hoping the mating was good

Will try the other female in a few days


----------



## Mantiskid (Feb 7, 2013)

Reptiliatus said:


> She probably said "make love to me or I'll do this to you!"  ...


LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## mantid_mike (Feb 7, 2013)

Danny. said:


> My male only mated twice and died. Could the ootheca my female keeps laying be fertile?


I don't see why not..


----------



## agent A (Feb 8, 2013)

mantid_mike said:


> I don't see why not..


I hope my male was successful

The male she mated with was the one u texted me saying i was soliciting on a dating site as a gay ghost :lol: 

Hmm, maybe thats how the other male really died! The 2 males got carried away, one ended up dead so the other feeds him to the female and copulates with her so i dont suspect him :tt2:


----------



## agent A (Feb 10, 2013)

Well the Brown girl laid an ooth today and the male just connected with the green female


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you keep them all together or do you separate the males until its time to mate?


----------



## agent A (Feb 10, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> Do you keep them all together or do you separate the males until its time to mate?


When they need to mate i put the male and female together

They only were connected for like 2 hours but im gonna rebreed both females soon


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 10, 2013)

So you keep the genders separate. Was just wondering what the best way to keep a community would be


----------



## agent A (Feb 10, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> So you keep the genders separate. Was just wondering what the best way to keep a community would be


A ton of them in a net cage


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 10, 2013)

agent A said:


> A ton of them in a net cage


both genders or genders separated? What to do once mating time?


----------



## agent A (Feb 10, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> both genders or genders separated? What to do once mating time?


both genders

i would be sure to keep them well fed and when they have all been adults for 3 weeks heat them up 10 degrees more so they r simulated to breed

75 degrees to grow and 80-90 to breed work well for me

and though nymphs dont need much higher humidity than 50%, breeding adults should be kept at 70% or so especially males after mating and females after laying


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 10, 2013)

agent A said:


> both genders
> 
> i would be sure to keep them well fed and when they have all been adults for 3 weeks heat them up 10 degrees more so they r simulated to breed
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll do that when I get a community going. All I have is my female right now, but I'd love to get a couple ooths or a bunch of nymphs to start a community


----------



## agent A (Feb 10, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> Thanks. I'll do that when I get a community going. All I have is my female right now, but I'd love to get a couple ooths or a bunch of nymphs to start a community


the nymphs need a lot of room in a community and make sure u have at least 30 to factor out cannibalism losses if u run short on food for a week or so


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 10, 2013)

agent A said:


> the nymphs need a lot of room in a community and make sure u have at least 30 to factor out cannibalism losses if u run short on food for a week or so


I have a very large exo terra screen terrarrium one of my griffins is using right now. I'm going to be making improvements to the walls and ceiling but a ton of ghosts could fit in there.


----------



## Mantiskid (Feb 19, 2013)

agent A said:


> both genders


Really? I kept the males and females only in communal cages with their own sex when they molted into adults because the females would sometimes attack my males.


----------



## agent A (Feb 19, 2013)

Mantiskid said:


> Really? I kept the males and females only in communal cages with their own sex when they molted into adults because the females would sometimes attack my males.


Yes, keep them really well fed and they'll be fine

The male sadly died the other day but both females r mated so...


----------



## blackmerlin (Mar 7, 2013)

i am trying to mate my ghost mantis


----------

